# HP6005pro - how to install FreeBSD



## sinban (Feb 24, 2016)

Hi everyone
I'm new in BSD systems.
I'm trying to figure out how to install FreeBSD on machine HP6005pro microtower. 
As you probably know, there is some problem with BTX loader/s freezing at the beginning instalation - 
	
	



```
BTX loader 1.00 BTX version is 1.02
```
 and stuck.


Updating BIOS dosen't help, changing AHCI/IDE neither. I tried installing from pendrive, DVD. Maybe some tip could be that installing  PC-BSD is with no trouble.
Can anyone direct me what can i do to understand why i can't install FreeBSD on this machine ?
Maybe I'm waisting my time, and should buy other computer..


----------



## SirDice (Feb 24, 2016)

What version for what architecture on what media did you try?


----------



## sinban (Feb 24, 2016)

version: FreeBSD 10.2 release amd64 - dvd and memstick and also 10.2-uefi memstick

DVD version from DVD-ROM of course, and memstick from pendrive.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 24, 2016)

Alright, just wanted to make sure you got the correct ones. It wouldn't be the first time someone tried to use IA-64 when they should be using AMD64


----------



## sinban (Feb 24, 2016)

In 30minutes iI will try install i386 from DVD and memstick, but iI dig google and nobody managed to install FreeBSD on some HP machines where BTX loader errors appear :/

Do you think trying to install GRUB instead ( https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/33003/ ) could be good track ?

edited:

The same situation with version i386 - BTX loader freezes.

edited2:
Swap disc after installing FreeBSD on the other machine unfortunately the same BTX frozen :/


----------

